# Snowboard Pullovers?



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Rocking this bad boy at the moment 

Never Summer Eagle Pullover Hoodie - Men's | Backcountry.com

Just pick some of your favourite SB brands and look for a deal.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

These are the most durable hoodies we have ever owned. Waterproof, warm and as stylish as you are. Also not quite as trendy as most brands....

Mue | Home


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Pretty much anything made with polartec will rule.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

*i dont know*

Love my never summer cobra but their graphics sukk bad. This looks like an ed hardy sweatshirt.



Manicmouse said:


> Rocking this bad boy at the moment
> 
> Never Summer Eagle Pullover Hoodie - Men's | Backcountry.com
> 
> Just pick some of your favourite SB brands and look for a deal.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

*baja pullover is not just a sex move*

You need a Baja pullover.

Baja Hoodie Pullover in Multicolors from Sunshine Daydream Chicago


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

Really dig this one. + GoreTex
Ripton Gore-Tex 2L Pullover | ARMADA


----------

